# Bath Salt?



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the best bath salt to use for when i get my white disneys? I want to keep them whiter than white and need some advice on which works best. Thanks!!


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

20 mule team borox, works great for the bugs and keeps them clean, you get it in the super markets. a hand full in the bath water is all it takes.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

i use pigeon cleanser from foys its smells like pine,it dissolves well and feathers look so white


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't smoke them you will turn into a zombie


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nothing but a fact for thought but they are totally different bath salts. For some reason the drug public called their drug a bath salt because it looked like it. The bath salts we use for ourselves and our pigeons are totally chemically different. Just a little info.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Country84 said:


> Can anyone tell me the best bath salt to use for when i get my white disneys? I want to keep them whiter than white and need some advice on which works best. Thanks!!


 There are many different brands on the market, and I have no idea which one is the "best". I have for some period of time, used good, old fashioned, 20 Mule Team Borax in the water. About a tablespoon per gallon. 

The borax will keep them white, just like whites in the washer, and will kill off any external parasites.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks warren, and everyone for the suggestions! I will definitely try the borax....and no worries about smoking them haha, i cant believe what some people will do to get high...i lose faith in humanity everyday because of people like that lol


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

As i was caring for a sick bird last night, i noticed he had feather lice, will the borax kill them? I also read to use 5% sevin dust but if the borax will work ill skip dusting them since ill be adding borax anyways


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

yes, the Borox will get read of them a hand full in the bath water once ar twice a week is all it takes.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks very much, friend!


----------

